# sub purchase advice 2k budget



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for some advice about a possible sub upgrade. Hoping from advice from some of you bass enablers, I mean experts. Not sure if I'll pull the trigger but it is definitely a lot of fun to research and scrimp together funds just in case.

The facts:
Budget: $2000 or so. Less is better, have some wiggle at the top
Room: open concept basement. ~2400 -3000 ft^3 w seating in center/side. Carpet over concrete, drywall walls, drop ceiling. 
Listening: 50% movies/TV 30% gaming 20% music
Current setup: chane/arx speakers, dual SVS 16-46cs w inuke3000 DSP.
Upgrade path: hoping this will be last sub upgrade for a looooooong time

Current suspects:
Dual rythmik fvx15. Come in just over $2000 w shipping
Jtr captivator 1400 - $1600 preorder and local to me for shipping
PSA s3000i - $1500 shipped
Dual PSA options of either sealed or ported - just over $2000
Reaction audio has a few newer options also

Debating on a single really great sub or duals of very good sub's. I've done both and the duals definitely have some great advantages and if size isn't too bad could possibly use them as stands for my L+R as those are good sub locations in my space from past experience/measurement. The thought of a jtr cap or similar big boy sub is really compelling though.... The PSA t-18 just makes me drool along with the seaton offerings but those are just a notch above what I'm looking at price wise. Still thinking of holding out for one of those but realistically those are just kind of overkill for my space and listening habits currently.

If I go single sub would probably add an antimode or similar eq option immediately. If duals may look at adding that down the line. Most experience w ported options but seeing decent room gain so open to sealed options also.

The current SVS i have are very good but are lacking a bit in the upper bass range. They dig very low but don't have that tactile feel in my space I've been looking for. Plus they are huge and a little bit of an eyesore currently. 

Not too interested in diy currently as already have a million honey do's on my list 

All of these options are incredible and probably be ecstatic with any of them but just curious if any opinions/advice from the peanut gallery?

Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

SuperFan said:


> The facts:
> Budget: $2000 or so. Less is better, have some wiggle at the top
> Room: open concept basement. ~2400 -3000 ft^3 w seating in center/side. Carpet over *concrete*, drywall walls, drop ceiling.
> Listening: 50% movies/TV 30% gaming 20% music
> ...


The peanut gallery says the word I underlined above will be a problem, and the only way to even try and mitigate it is with a lot of subwoofer. _A lot._

Concrete is the death knell for tactile sensation, which is generated by the really deep bass (the "kick in the chest" you hear people referring to is in the 40-60Hz range, and that you can still have in a concrete bunker). Duals are something you should strongly consider, for more than just the obviously output advantage. That also gives you additional placement options to try and 'focus' the bass energy on the seating position.

All of the units you're looking at are powerful, so no problem there. Given the circumstances though, you might want to lean toward bass reflex designs. The extra output they tend to provide could prove very beneficial for your situation.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Jman! Very good points. 

I had a lot of back and forth with Tom V over at PSA today. He's great to talk with and a wealth of knowledge to draw from. He really bends over backwards to help his current as well as potential customers. Ended up surprising myself and actually pulled the trigger and ordered dual v1500's along with one of the antimode dualcores that they are just starting to offer. 

Very excited to get these bad boys in and see what they can do. I have done a single sub as well as a dual in that space and the duals really did a much better job overall of helping to smooth things out like you mentioned. Also much easier to keep one near field to help boost that oomph.... Very curious to give the antimode a try and see if its able to tame some issues I've been seeing in this space.

Looks like D-Day is Thursday.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

SuperFan said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jman! Very good points.
> 
> I had a lot of back and forth with Tom V over at PSA today. He's great to talk with and a wealth of knowledge to draw from. He really bends over backwards to help his current as well as potential customers. Ended up surprising myself and actually pulled the trigger and ordered dual v1500's along with one of the antimode dualcores that they are just starting to offer.
> 
> ...


 Hi Super, Given the room size and environment I'd go with dual V1500s + the 8033S-II. 

We're going to discount our subwoofers a bit with some upcoming package deals. The above package will be $2249. (so $100 discount off each sub). If that stretches the budget too much, dual XV15 + 8033S-II is tough to beat at $1649. 

The S3000i is the real deal but unless you could consider adding a second down the road...I'd lean toward the ported options if action oriented movies at loud/very loud volume levels is a priority. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

SuperFan said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jman! Very good points.
> 
> I had a lot of back and forth with Tom V over at PSA today. He's great to talk with and a wealth of knowledge to draw from. He really bends over backwards to help his current as well as potential customers. Ended up surprising myself and actually pulled the trigger and ordered dual v1500's along with one of the antimode dualcores that they are just starting to offer.
> 
> ...


I think you're going to be giddy with this set up in your room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another couple subs to add to the options is one of the SVS PB13u and the HSU VTF15H MK2 two subwoofer package


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice all! Looking forward to seeing the PSA's up close as have only been able to admire them from afar up until now. Dealing with tom v so far has been a pleasure and on paper these should really rock my space. The fact that PSA has made such an effort to build/source domestically is just icing on the cake for me. The deals tom mentioned on the various packages are really outstanding!

Fun to look around, research, and daydream about all the various subs and speakers available via ID. There are really an astounding number of great options out there for a really wide range of budgets. Nice time to be a home theater aficionado. Only hard part is trying to stick to your budget (mostly) and make that final decision!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Craig Chase is selling off inventory (take a look at his thread in the home audio speakers). You could get the MQ-600 + 4 (FOUR!) SBE-118s for $1500 + shipping. I was the winner of the Dayton SA1000 + dual SBE-118 and they are AWESOME!


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

I saw that thread this morning.... Great deal on those and really great that he's giving some of the purchase price to a local charity. Those look impressive and even more so for the price. Just got a call from FedEx to arrange my delivery time this morning though so I'm pretty excited about setting up the v1500's and seeing what they can do!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oops, just saw the line where you pulled the trigger! You are going to have some fun with those! :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

SuperFan said:


> I saw that thread this morning.... Great deal on those and really great that he's giving some of the purchase price to a local charity. Those look impressive and even more so for the price. Just got a call from FedEx to arrange my delivery time this morning though so I'm pretty excited about setting up the v1500's and seeing what they can do!


Great choice...I think you're pretty much guaranteed satisfaction. Definitely take the time to set them up right...and strongly consider adding in some kind of EQ in conjunction with REW measurements. It's a game changer and will make your subs sound incredibly tight.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

BD55 said:


> Craig Chase is selling off inventory (take a look at his thread in the home audio speakers). You could get the MQ-600 + 4 (FOUR!) SBE-118s for $1500 + shipping. I was the winner of the Dayton SA1000 + dual SBE-118 and they are AWESOME!


:yikes:

That's a steal!


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I ordered on Tuesday afternoon and the 2 v1500 arrived this morning (Thurs). Nice advantage of living in the Midwest and some quick shipping by PSA! So far all I can say is WOW! I have only had a chance to get one of them fully setup in the basement but holy cow..... After placing it in one of my typical decent locations for subs did some quick audyssey work and level cal. Popped in a few movies to give it a spin before wrestling #2 down the stairs.

The depth charge scene from u571.... My wife popped her head down and asked if she should be worried for the structural integrity of the house ... My couch felt like I had buttkickers installed. I've never experienced that level of bass in my home. I felt like I was next to those guys in the submarine wondering if I would make it back to see my loved ones 

I was running it way hotter than I normally would but it was something pretty incredible. The single v1500 blew away the volume and tactile feel of my previous older DUAL SVS 16-46. Wasn't even in the ballpark as far as overall experience. 

Still need to play with positions, get second one fully fired up and going and get some REW love going on. So far in the little amount of use these have far exceeded my expectations. Volume, tightness of bass and overall quality of the finish is really top notch. I got the dual core antimode coming in soon to pair up with them so very excited to see what these will look and sound like pre and post eq!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats, I can sense your excitement. Some great demo material you've picked out to test it out. It can only get better after you get that second sub in place.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Y'all are making me want to buy stuff to replace other stuff that I am perfectly happy with.


STOP IT!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Y'all are making me want to buy stuff to replace other stuff that I am perfectly happy with. STOP IT!!!


 RF-7 II's & RC-64 II!


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

That's how it always starts, a little tickle in the back of your thoughts.... Good luck! Its very contagious.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> RF-7 II's & RC-64 II!


Cold, stone cold I say.
:clap:


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

SuperFan said:


> Well I ordered on Tuesday afternoon and the 2 v1500 arrived this morning (Thurs). Nice advantage of living in the Midwest and some quick shipping by PSA! So far all I can say is WOW! I have only had a chance to get one of them fully setup in the basement but moo cow..... After placing it in one of my typical decent locations for subs did some quick audyssey work and level cal. Popped in a few movies to give it a spin before wrestling #2 down the stairs.
> 
> The depth charge scene from u571.... My wife popped her head down and asked if she should be worried for the structural integrity of the house ... My couch felt like I had buttkickers installed. I've never experienced that level of bass in my home. I felt like I was next to those guys in the submarine wondering if I would make it back to see my loved ones
> 
> ...


Awesome. Have you named them yet?


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Ha ha! I might need a little more alone time with them before we get to be on a first name basis with each other.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok, I understand...but Samson and Hercules are taken.:T


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice!!! Will have to put some thought into this tonight. Thelma and Louise first came to mind but thinking might want something a little more fear inducing


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

_Hello all you knowledgeable, kind, understanding, and patient folk! Not sure if this constitutes a hijacking, so please kick me out kindly if it is._



SuperFan said:


> ....The single v1500 blew away the volume and tactile feel of my previous older DUAL SVS 16-46. Wasn't even in the ballpark as far as overall experience.


Is an SVS 16-46 comparable to their SB13 Ultra? I'm on the fence trying to pick something in this ballpark.
TIA


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

the 16-46 is one of SVS much older subs. these are probably 10+ years old but they are still definitely able to rock. It is probably closer to the existing PC12-nsd just with a deeper tune and not as much output in the 40+ hz range. Overall a great sub but was getting pretty long in the tooth. I had two of them and they definitely were not able to compare with the single V1500. The single sub had way more output and overall physical presence across the entire bass range. It surprised me how well it did with both HT as well as music. Once I setup the second V1500 it was almost silly how much more output and overall visceral experience was able to be had. 

For the newest SVS ultra's it around 1700 for the cylinder and 2000 for the cube. In my mind I would definitely go with the dual V1500 for around 2000 over those. Looking at REW the addition of the second sub was really helpful for smoothing out my overall response across a wider listening area. Also I have quite a bit of headroom that i definitely did not have before for when the mood strikes to really crank things up. If you are thinking of doing a single I would think the newly announced V3600 would surpass pretty handily the SVS ultra. Looks like it's up for preorder now for around $1800. I am almost tempted to send back the duals and try out that behemoth but the duals really have impressed me and will most likely stick around for the long haul. 

good luck and hope you find a great match for your needs. Both PSA and SVS are great to work with and have a well deserved praise for both their warranties as well as their customer service. I have talked to Tom a bunch of times about a few seutp and technical issues and he's always been very quick to respond and has had great feedback and info.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

So do you. Loads of thanks for the timely, meaningful reply!


----------

